# Parking lamp malfunction ????



## nyrican (Feb 20, 2006)

I have an 02 745Li . I've had a " left parking lamp malfunction" light up a couple of days ago and obviously my front left parking light is out. What is out are the halos and I was wondering if it was just a matter of changing a bulb. I removed the cover that goes over the headlight and looked behind the headlight but all I really found that was accessible were the headlight bulbs themselves. I just would rather do this myself if possible, rather than take it in to the dealer and have to drop it off for a day or 2 just to have a bulb changed. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## nyrican (Feb 20, 2006)

Anyone????


----------



## Vader745 (Apr 15, 2004)

just had both left and right ones done at dealership. about 1 hour and (w/o warranty) 247.00.:thumbup:


----------



## blackcat063 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Angel eyes*

Nyrican

In order to change the bulbs for the angels eyes you need to remove the two screws on the top of the headlight assy and then the two on the bottom towards the back of the car, start with the drivers side as it is alot easier to do. After these are removed then carefully pull the assy forward, then dead center you'll find a black semi round cap to cover the bulb for the angel eye, this located near the top of the light fixture in the center. Once the cap is removed unplug the wire and simply turn the socket for the bulb counter clockwise and pull it out. You should be ok if you get that far, however the passenger side is a little more complicated as it is alot easier to do if you remove the air box assy. to give you enough room to work in behind. I had trouble cause I have huge hands. Good luck....


----------

